# My small collection paphiopedilum Albino Forms



## Hakone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paphiopedilum wardii album










Paphiopedilum fowliei album


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2011)

The but that is emerging looks like a ***** willow!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 28, 2011)

My own fowlei album is budding...I have something to compare it to!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 28, 2011)

Great stuff.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Haime (Dec 31, 2011)

Show us pics when it's full bloom


----------



## chrismende (Dec 31, 2011)

Very hairy, that fowliei bud! Even the sheath! Interesting. Give us updates, please!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 31, 2011)

paphiopedilum delenatii semialba


----------



## Hakone (Jan 4, 2012)

update today

Paphiopedilum wardii " hakone "


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2012)

Paphiopedilum fowliei album , update


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2012)

paphiopedilum delenatii semialba , update


----------



## Hakone (Jan 22, 2012)

new aquisitions

-	paphiopedilum barbigerum album
-	paphiopedilum hennisianum album
-	paphiopedilum kolopakingii forma katherinae


----------



## Hakone (Jan 22, 2012)

paphiopedilum esquileiro album


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Fuzzy buds!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like its blooming on a small plant!?!?


----------



## Hakone (Feb 5, 2012)

update


----------



## Hakone (Feb 20, 2012)

Paphiopedlium fowliei album


----------



## Hakone (Feb 20, 2012)

Paphiopedilum hirsutissinum var. esquirolei album


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice hirsutissimum.


----------



## Janna (Feb 25, 2012)

Love the esquirolei album.


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 29, 2012)

Hakone said:


> new aquisitions
> 
> -	paphiopedilum barbigerum album
> -	paphiopedilum hennisianum album
> -	paphiopedilum kolopakingii forma katherinae



Hakone,
I think we all would love to see pics of the Kolopakingii forma katherinae!!! Is it in spike?????


----------



## Hakone (Mar 2, 2012)

tocarmar said:


> Hakone,
> I think we all would love to see pics of the Kolopakingii forma katherinae!!! Is it in spike?????



unfortunately, there are seedling from Sam .


----------



## Hakone (Aug 29, 2012)

*paphiopedilum sukhakuli album*


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2012)

Come on nicely.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 31, 2012)

paphiopedilum ang thong var. album


----------



## Hakone (Sep 9, 2012)

paphiopedilum wardii album


----------



## Hakone (Sep 9, 2012)

paphiopedilum hirsutissinum var. esquirolei album


----------



## Hakone (Sep 9, 2012)

paphiopedilum x angthong album


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow I have a few albums in my collection but nothing as fabulous as yours. I love the, all. I have some collecting to do yet.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 26, 2012)

paphiopedilum insigne sanderianum


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 30, 2012)

Ang thong open yet?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Ang thong open yet?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum niveum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum leucochilum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum godefroyae album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum x anh thong album klone 2


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum concolor album klone 4


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum concolor album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum concolor album klone 1


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum concolor album klone 2


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum concolor album klone 3


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 1, 2012)

Your Paphiopedilum bellatulum album looks to have concolor patterned leaves. What do you think?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Your Paphiopedilum bellatulum album looks to have concolor patterned leaves. What do you think?



sorry, wrong label


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum bellatulum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum kolopakingii katherinae


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 1, 2012)

Hakone said:


> paphiopedilum kolopakingii katherinae



Selfed?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

Orchids Inn.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum purpuratum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum armeniacum markii


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum lowii album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum villosum aureum


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum tranlienianum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Your Paphiopedilum bellatulum album looks to have concolor patterned leaves. What do you think?



Quelle: Native Orchids of China in colour , Chen Singchi

paphiopedilum bellatulum




paphiopedilum concolor




my bellatulum


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum dianthum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum charlesworthii album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum fairrieanum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum javanicum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum helenae album klone 1


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum helenae album klone 2


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum primulinum


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum glaucophyllum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum delenatii album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum fowliei album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum haynaldianum album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum philippinense album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum philippinense album klone 1


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum philippinense album klone 2


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum hirsutissinum album and esquireilo album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum hirsutissinum album " Jade "


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum curtisii album klone 1


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum curtisii album klone 2


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum curtisii album klone 3


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum curtisii album klone 4


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

paphiopedilum curtisii album klone 5


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice. I will add the superbiens v. curtsii to my want list. 
BTW, do you know of thaianum album??


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice. I will add the superbiens v. curtsii to my want list.
> BTW, do you know of thaianum album??



thaianum album is dead


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2012)

Do you know who had it and if there were any more?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

my want list:

- tigrinum album
- tonsum album
- hangianum album
- stonei album
and this helenae album





helenae album , Popow Nursery Klone


 
my helenae album


----------



## Hakone (Oct 1, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Do you know who had it and if there were any more?



It was found only one plant in Thailand, unfortunately this plant is dead 2011


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2012)

OK thanks. Cheyenne was asking. BTW, I was informed of the price of hangianum album!!!


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 3, 2012)

Hakone said:


> my want list:
> 
> - tigrinum album
> - tonsum album
> ...



That first helenae is great. It is so green. I always like the green albums better than the yellow or white. Like malipoense album or the green alba cattleyas. I would love a helenae like this. Thanks.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello Cheyenne

another helenae album

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=paph....0&tbnw=187&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:297,i:53


----------



## eggshells (Oct 3, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Hello Cheyenne
> 
> another helenae album
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?q=paph....0&tbnw=187&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:297,i:53



Interesting choice of mount


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2012)

Shhhhh! it came that way!


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Shhhhh! it came that way!



No seriously, it looks like it came that way.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 3, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Interesting choice of mount



The entire plant on this lime-slap?? looks utterly healty and just great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 3, 2012)

i.need.Paph.helenae.album.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, Popow sells them on Ebay. If he has them, they will be arround elsewhere in the United Federation of Planets...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 4, 2012)

John Boy said:


> Well, Popow sells them on Ebay. If he has them, they will be arround elsewhere in the United Federation of Planets...



Do you know if he is a Ferengi?:rollhappy:

Love the green helenae - too bad food is more important and plants...


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 4, 2012)

John Boy said:


> The entire plant on this lime-slap?? looks utterly healty and just great!



What is a lime–slap? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Do you know if he is a Ferengi?:rollhappy:


No, I took Popow to dinner one night in NYC, He is not Ferengi, maybe Andorian!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 4, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> What is a lime–slap? oke:



Maybe a lime-slab?


----------



## John Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

that's the one!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 6, 2012)

:drool: Wow!!!! Pale with envy Tai !!!!  Jean


----------



## Roth (Oct 6, 2012)

John Boy said:


> Well, Popow sells them on Ebay. If he has them, they will be arround elsewhere in the United Federation of Planets...



Helenae album is a very difficult plant to buy... It is not rare, in its 4 variants ( green or yellow, and with or without the white margin on the dorsal...), however there are many 'divisions' and 'plants' that have green leaves and are not albino ( like for tranlienianum or tigrinum), so it is always best to buy them in spike or in bloom. Seedlings are fine too, but you need to know which parent has been truly used. It is not because a seedling is sold with a picture of the green type of helenae, or with a picture of a perfect shape helenae that it is really a seedling of that plant...

There are many different selections and qualities, some with perfect shape, some with 'cocker' petals, some huge plants, some very tiny plants ( though the flower size, color, and quality is never related to the size of the plants in helenae). I would say that at least 200 different helenae album have been collected over the years.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Roth,

Thank you very much , for your Information . I have yellow and yellow with the white margin on the dorsal petal . I look for green and green with the white margin on the dorsal petal


----------



## Hakone (Oct 6, 2012)

I have heard that Sun Moon Orchids has a nice clone, unfortunately have no photos seen . Seedling of helenae album grow very very slowly.


----------



## Roth (Oct 8, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I have heard that Sun Moon Orchids has a nice clone, unfortunately have no photos seen . Seedling of helenae album grow very very slowly.



Sun Moon are only traders, they do not grow any plant by themselves, and are absolutely not reliable at all. They sold flasks of paphiopedilum anitum, etc... that were bogus, and much more. In fact they got a lot of bad reputation in the USA when they sold dozens of thousands of sanderianum hybrids ( including to JEM orchids...) that turned out to be all plants of the same hybrid, Toni Semple. 

They sold divisions of incredible things, and when they heard the rumor that I have got wentworthianum, they started to sell mastersianum, then bullenianum, under that name. So it is not a 'trader' I would recommend at all...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Nov 19, 2012)

*paphiopedilum haynaldianum album*

update

paphiopedilum haynaldianum album


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice collection you have started!


----------



## Hakone (Nov 24, 2012)

New acquisition
above : helenae album , barbigerum album , coccineum aureum
below : malipoense album , barbigerum album , tranlienianum album


----------



## Hakone (Dec 6, 2012)

Hakone said:


> update
> 
> paphiopedilum haynaldianum album



*Hakone´s Index *

1/- the base of the leaf axil : without red pigmentation = *10%*
2/- Flower stem : without red pigmentation = *15%*
3/- Hair on the flower stem : without red pigmentation = *15%*


----------



## Hakone (Dec 6, 2012)

paphiopedilum tranlienianum album

*Hakone´s Index*

1/- the base of the leaf axil : without red pigmentation = *10%*
2/- Flower stem : without red pigmentation = *15%*
3/- Hair on the flower stem : without red pigmentation = *15%*


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't wait to see the blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice. What about album hybrids!?!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice. What about album hybrids!?!



Hakone's index also applies for album hybrids


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

Of course, but I was wondering which you collected. ???


----------



## Hakone (Dec 6, 2012)

I have 30 paph. alba forms and 5 hybrid alba forms . All are still alive


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

do you have vietnamense or micranthum album?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 6, 2012)

yes, but they have not flowered. I can not say 100% sure alba.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 6, 2012)

Hakone said:


> paphiopedilum tranlienianum album
> 
> *Hakone´s Index*
> 
> ...



What kind of nonsense is this index?


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I have 30 paph. alba forms and 5 hybrid alba forms . All are still alive



That's always good to hear, I'm still strugling with my venustum


----------



## Hakone (Dec 6, 2012)

Berthold said:


> What kind of nonsense is this index?



http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27580


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks. Let us know any progress .


Marc said:


> That's always good to hear, I'm still strugling with my venustum



This is an easy one. What is the problem?


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. Let us know any progress .
> 
> 
> This is an easy one. What is the problem?



My venustum maestersianum is slowly growing and not forming any good roots. It bud blasted this year and it's still a single growth.

My regular venustum is growing quite well and they both get the same ammount of care.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 8, 2013)

paphiopedilum haynaldianum album


----------



## Hakone (Jan 8, 2013)

paphiopedilum tranlienianum album


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2013)

I will have both this year. Thanks for sharing.



Marc said:


> My venustum maestersianum is slowly growing and not forming any good roots. It bud blasted this year and it's still a single growth.
> 
> My regular venustum is growing quite well and they both get the same ammount of care.


increase the humidity and don't grow too bright.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)

paphiopedilum tranlienianum album 2013


----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)

paphiopedilum tranlienianum album and paphiopedilum haynaldianum album


----------



## Secundino (Jan 26, 2013)

Usually I'm not a friend of Paph. tranlienianum because of the infolded petals, but this little cutie is really charming. well done.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cool plants and blooms, cool pics too Tai (and nice container) !!!! Jean


----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Very cool plants and blooms, cool pics too Tai (and nice container) !!!! Jean



Merci beaucoup Jean .


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking good, when you get tired of these are you going to grow album hybrids!?


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

wonderful both!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice flowers, Hakone!


----------



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2013)

Update today with 3 flowers

paphiopedilum haynaldianum album


----------

